# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Khảo sát về xu hướng du lịch 2013

## travel

Chào mọi người. E có 1 bản khảo sát nho nhỏ về xu hướng du lịch 2013, đặt cương vị là 1 người khách sẽ đi du lịch, mong mọi người bỏ ra vài phút làm giùm e bản khảo sát này nhé  :hehe: .
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14xH...-NCy0/viewform
Click vào link, chỉ mất vài phút quý báu thôi ạ. E xin cảm ơn rất nhiều   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## hoanguyen279

Mình thích đi biển :X:XX

----------


## maytapbung

mình nghĩ là xu hướng đi du lịch miền tây thì nhiều hơn ấy

----------

